# Anyone have low bbt temps after o and got their bfp



## mindyb85

Hello ladies
I'm now 15 dpo according to ff and I had the lightest spotting from 12-14 dpo started pinkish --> pinkish brown --> brownish and finishing off in the evening of 14dpo
I took a test on the 11th (12 dpo) and It looked bfn but there might have been a hint of a line (I thought I was seeing things so I haven't tested since)
My temps took a huge dive yesterday and with the spotting I figured AF was on her way FOR SURE
now there is no spotting AT ALL and temps went back up today
My question is that my temps have seemed low to me for post-ov and I really thought I didn't ovulate at all and I was starting a new cycle but now it's all stopped and my temp went up?
Have any of you got your bfp when having a lower than normal post-ov bbt temps???
Thnaks for ANY ADVICE!!!


----------



## JJay

:hugs: I'm not sure hon as your temp is still lower than when you started AF last month. The month I got my BFP my temps did go low then back high again but were still over the coverline. Good luck, I hope you get your BFP soon. J x


----------



## mindyb85

thanks, well my pre-ov temps were unusually high 
I was also taking soy and I heard that it can cause this so that might be what's throwing it off


----------



## mindyb85

anyone else


----------



## lisaf

You can spy on my old charts if you're interested.
If its been a few days, you can test again.
My temps had dropped to my coverline and stayed down... I had a beta blood test at 9dpo and my HCG was a 7... so that gives you a good idea how soon after implantation it was. My temp stayed down until I went on progesterone suppositories.
My progesterone was actually at a great level, but I have a history of low progesterone so it was a precaution, but it did help my temps recover.


----------



## mindyb85

lisaf said:


> You can spy on my old charts if you're interested.
> If its been a few days, you can test again.
> My temps had dropped to my coverline and stayed down... I had a beta blood test at 9dpo and my HCG was a 7... so that gives you a good idea how soon after implantation it was. My temp stayed down until I went on progesterone suppositories.
> My progesterone was actually at a great level, but I have a history of low progesterone so it was a precaution, but it did help my temps recover.

thanks lisaf
I was actually looking for your charts yesterday lol because I thought I remembered you having something similar
Well my temps went up again today on their own which is good
ff says I o'd on cd19 and i had a spot of red on cd 20 then I was spotting around 12-15 dpo but only light light pink and pinkish brown and then brownish and my temps were dipping at the same time so I figured I was OUT OUT OUT
but then the spotting stopped and they have started to go back up : )
I took an IC this morning and think I got a shadow but time will tell I suppose
If you want to check it out I have a thread going on
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-arrived-107-114-fmu-little-update-126-a.html
thanks so much tho for your input I hope your pregnancy is going WONDERFULLY!!!!


----------

